

EuroPython Podcast Questions: the polemic “DjangoGirls, DjangoGays ha ha ha” - agonzalezro
http://blog.europython.eu/post/115838231717/europython-podcast-questions

======
juanriaza
More information about the incident here:
[http://ivan.pedrazas.me/2015/04/03/everyday-sexism-the-
pytho...](http://ivan.pedrazas.me/2015/04/03/everyday-sexism-the-python-way/)

------
WhitneyLand
The common refrain of "hey why do you people need your own silly subgroup"?

I guess viewed charitably this could be taken as "From my perspective there is
no division between any of us so I don't understand the need for a subgroup".

But if that were the case why would does no one question groups based on
geography? If these guys heard of of a new club called Downtown Pythoners, I
don't guess they would have joked "hey, why don't we create our own group
called Uptown Pythoners, ha ha ha".

------
erikb
This is the first time I see a response to such complaint that might even
leave the social justice fighters happy. Some people feel hurt and they get a
sorry and the promise that this won't happen again, and at the same time the
person who said it is validated by asking for his opinion and realising that
like most of the time it was not meant to hurt anybody.

I'm quite proud of that post and the Python community.

~~~
WhitneyLand
Are you saying there was no merit in the original complaint? It sounds like
you are using SJF as a pejorative term.

~~~
erikb
I'm trying to say that everybody has a valid point and instead of fighting
over who wins all sides are recognized.

------
olasitarska
Most complete translation I've seen so far: [https://gist.github.com/yamila-
moreno/c570891235e1433f45f9](https://gist.github.com/yamila-
moreno/c570891235e1433f45f9)

